# Lets see your gauge cluster



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Lets see everyone's gauge cluster so people will have something to look at to help them with buying a cluster. That, and to show all sorts of clusters.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3558&perpage=15&pagenumber=4

here mine


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's an old photo. I used this for the 'yearbook'. Of course my car, and my engine no longer look like that, and i lost a little weight, but the guage cluster is the same.

Seth


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Here is mine on my 93 Hardbody


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Mine


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

*My gauge*


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\/\/\
Oooo,
If I knew about that oen I woldn't have gotten my brushed aluminum one from speedhut.com

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

your car looks real nice quepias


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks Neil!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

silver gauges, C/F bezel, Silver painted trim (just repainted it today):
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02477.jpg
matching HVAC:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02480.jpg
both:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02482.jpg


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: My gauge*



Quepias said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are those circles in the middle?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put your seatbelt on and take the brake off


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Those circles are for the gear indicator in an automatic trans if i'm not mistaken.. The cluster just don't have it so i just left it blank..


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Where can i find carbon fiber guages?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *Where can i find carbon fiber guages? *


 www.importintelligence.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *Those circles are for the gear indicator in an automatic trans if i'm not mistaken.. The cluster just don't have it so i just left it blank.. *


 yea, U.S. Sentras don't have the indicators like some foreign Sentras/Sunnys


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/24000-24999/24211_6.jpg


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

94 Altima


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

I tinted out the guage glass and wired the guage lights to come on whenever the car is running. I35 inspired.

97 Altima


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

^ Hmm. wow never seen anything like that, pretty crazy. Give us a pic with your dash lights on.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you do that? that looks dope and original.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *how did you do that? that looks dope and original. *


 they come like that...............im not a big fan tho......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *how did you do that? that looks dope and original. *


 www.importintelligence.com

look at the custom order's page


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i might try that tinted out cluster idea, that looks pretty cool, what percent tint did you use? i think i have some 35% and some 20% laying around somewhere


----------

